

Ask HN : Does pricing difference makes a better reason to face the competitors? - sumang

Hi ,<p>I am working on a startup idea, Its " Google Voice for customer support " .<p>Recently someone launched a similar service and they are charging for incoming calls and even the outgoing calls are very expensive.<p>I am well connected in VoIP sector and can offer better prices and give free incoming calls option for this service .<p>Do you guys think only with better pricing I can fight with the competitors as most of the features are similar ?
======
impostervt
Unless your market is highly price sensitive, if you're only way to compete is
with lower prices, you might compete yourself right out of business. People
tend to associate price with quality - if you're much lower priced, they may
think you're lower quality.

Now, if you can be lower priced and SIMPLER (both to explain and in the design
of your site/product)...that could be a winner.

